# Ziploc Omelet



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

*This is a great idea!!*



*ZIPLOC OMELET*

(This works great !!! Good for when all your family is together. 

The best part is that no one has to wait for their special omelet !!!)
Have guests write their name on a quart-size Ziploc freezer bag with permanent marker.
Crack 2 eggs (large or extra-large) into the bag (not more than 2) shake to combine them.
Put out a variety of ingredients such as: cheeses, ham, onion, green pepper, tomato, hash browns, salsa, etc.
Each guest adds prepared ingredients of choice to their bag and shake. Make sure to get the air out of the bag and zip it up.
Place the bags into rolling, boiling water for exactly 13 minutes. You can usually cook 6-8 omelets in a large pot. For more, make another pot of boiling water.
Open the bags and the omelet will roll out easily. Be prepared for everyone to be amazed.
Nice to serve with fresh fruit and coffee cake; everyone gets involved in the process and a great conversation piece.

Imagine having these ready the night before, and putting the bag in boiling water while you get ready. And in 13 minutes, you got a nice omlette for a quick breakfast!!! I think my kids are going to like this! I used tomatoes, ham, green onions, cheddar cheese and mushrooms in this one! MMMMMMMM . . .MMMMMMM good!!!


Try it. . . .it really works!!!



​


----------



## trout chaser (Oct 21, 2005)

Good idea, Im trying it.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

thanks... I'm going to try it!


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

great idea there. where or how did you find it?


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Wow! It really works! Thanks alot.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

That's the only way to make them when your sitting around a campfire. Taste great and easy as heck.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

You forgot to put your name on the bag!


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

hahaha thanks

i gave it a try and it really works.


----------



## tamdev (Jun 30, 2005)

I tried it this weekend for breakfast. My wife and kids loved it.

Thanks for the idea


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I just tried it. My omellete was eggsalent.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Spots and Dots said:


> I just tried it. My omellete was eggsalent.


Eggsactly how mine were.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I was eggstatic ti find that it worked so well.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Do you use freezer bags?


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

I was a doubter, after trying, I'm a believer. Works pretty well. Of course if you are only fixing one or two you may as well just do it in a skillet but this idea works and I suppose you could cook as many at a time as your pot will hold. I found that with just fixing 2, 11 minutes was just right for me, a little soft packed with precooked bacon, ham, left over french fries, and cheese. Thanks for posting the recipe. BTW, I just used the cheap store-brand ziplocks and they worked fine, I thought they might melt but they didn't.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

I contacted Ziploc about boiling in Ziploc bags and they sent me this response.

Thank you for getting in touch with us about using Ziploc® Brand bags for making omelets. Unfortunately, we do not manufacture a "boilable" bag and can not recommend using Ziploc® Brand Freezer bags for use in boiling water.

Ziploc® Brand Freezer Bags are made from polyethylene plastic with a softening point of approximately 195 degrees Fahrenheit. By pouring near-boiling water (water begins to boil at 212 degrees) into the bag, or putting the bag into the water, the plastic could begin to melt.

You may be interested in Ziploc® Brand Zip 'n Steam™ bags which are a new product designed for cooking food in the microwave. And you can use them to make a great omelet! Please visit www.ziploc.com. The omelet recipe is located in the "Browse Recipes" section and is located under the "Complete Meals" tab. Feel free to adjust the ingredients to fit your taste.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

looks like everyone's gonna die. - j/k. microwave option sorta kills the make 6 at a time convenience...


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I wonder if it will work in the micro-wave. Someone try it and let me know how it works out for ya.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

OK this will totally confirm my food snob status but I'm embracing it anyway. Dudes, this may be great (The VOC's from the melting bag probably just add spice!) but it ain't no omelette. A frittata maybe, or a scramble or maybe call it a zippitty do da if you want but there's nothing about this prep that resembles an omelette other than it starts with eggs.


----------



## Catfishy (Jul 2, 2009)

I cant wait to try it. The whole family will love it. Thanks!!!


----------

